# Rear Spoiler Source



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I just ran across this if anyone is interested:






For 2017 2018 Cruze Spoiler ABS Material Car Rear Wing Primer Color Rear Spoiler For Chevrolet Cruze LED Spoiler|Spoilers & Wings| - AliExpress


Cheap Spoilers & Wings, Buy Quality Automobiles & Motorcycles Directly from China Suppliers:For 2017 2018 Cruze Spoiler ABS Material Car Rear Wing Primer Color Rear Spoiler For Chevrolet Cruze LED Spoiler Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

You can order a painted to match or primer OEM spoiler from the website. Black: https://accessories.chevrolet.com/p...saic-black-metallic-84037061?categoryId=12001

Installation is not difficult.

I know it may be a little more expensive. Add in the cost of paint and labor the price difference gets a lot smaller.

little cheaper here: https://www.gmpartsdirect.com/oem-parts/gm-spoiler-rear-flush-mount-84037061


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Go OEM. Two styles. 
I installed one on my 2018 sedan. Prepainted. Plenty still available from online dealer sites.


----------

